

Implementing the Binary Memcached Protocol with Ocaml and Bitstring - cuvius
http://andreas.github.io/2014/08/22/implementing-the-binary-memcached-protocol-with-ocaml-and-bitstring/

======
RickHull
A few nitpicks:

It looks like this implementation only works on the requestor side of the
conversation -- that when we create / encode / write a header, it's presumed
to be a request; when we read or decode a header, it's presumed to be a
response. I would choose a side-agnostic design for a reference library to be
used on both sides.

Also, presuming this runs over TCP or similar protocols, I would refrain from
using the term `packet` in the code, as it is both jarring and misleading. TCP
users are only concerned with streams -- packets themselves are handled by the
TCP stack.

EDIT: to refer to a message implemented on top of the TCP stream, I would use
the term message or frame

~~~
cuvius
Good points. The code is indeed only intended to be used as a client. I've
mirrored the terminology used in the Memcached protocol specification, but now
that you bring it up, it's true the word "packet" can be confusing.

